# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi x-max problem. Bed hieght issue.

## Krillion

Ive spent the last couple weeks dealing with warranty on my burnt out x--max. Replaced the motherboard twice, after the first replacement burnt out instantly. seems the heater wire had a short in it. So thats fixed finally after i took almost all the guts out and placed new everything.

But now im trying to calibrate the bed, its goes through its paces and beeps and goes up to maybe halfway up to the nozzle and then tells me to adjust the .05 + or -  but its a good 60mm away from the nozzle. Factory reset did nothing, the motors work fine. Any suggestions while i wait for a response from qidi?

----------


## curious aardvark

check the z axis endstop and wire, sounds like it's registering early.

----------


## Krillion

Finally heard back from qidi, they gave me some files to install into the printer and it seemed to fix the parameters on the bed. Back in action. Thanks for the advice though.

----------

